# lead for jig pouring?



## mcfish12 (Mar 15, 2009)

I am going to start pouring my own jigs and was just wondering where the best places to find lead in the columbus area would be?


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

go to a tire shop and ask for the wights .... it dirty but you get it cheep 3 years ago i got over 300 lbs for 20 dollars just do it out side .. is smells


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Ive got some tire weights but they are painted lead does the paint affect the melting and setting? Im just going to make sinkers so I wont be painting the finish like a jig.


----------



## monty907 (May 26, 2010)

use a mask and if inside exhaust all fumes, lead fume is harmful even in small amounts.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Carp: The paint will float to the top with the other impurities; i.e., oxides, etc. You will need something like a piece of wood or an old spoon to skim this material from the molten surface. RiverDoc


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

[email protected]#$carp said:


> Ive got some tire weights but they are painted lead does the paint affect the melting and setting? Im just going to make sinkers so I wont be painting the finish like a jig.


i dont know... but it will form a scum on the top that can be taken off


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Just a tip tire weights are a harder lead that will not pour into jig molds very good unless the mold is so hot it smokes. Get pure lead and it is alot softer and makes jigs better. The tire weights nowadays have lots of crap in them and little lead. Do a search in thei site. Tom was selling lots of soft lead for jigs. If not I may be able to help you.


----------



## [email protected]#$carp (Aug 29, 2010)

Ðe§perado said:


> Just a tip tire weights are a harder lead that will not pour into jig molds very good unless the mold is so hot it smokes. Get pure lead and it is alot softer and makes jigs better. The tire weights nowadays have lots of crap in them and little lead. Do a search in thei site. Tom was selling lots of soft lead for jigs. If not I may be able to help you.


Will tire weights work for larger sinkers?


----------



## spinningwheel (Aug 6, 2007)

Yes, they're just a pita until the mold heats up like desperado said.


----------

